# How to make your rescue volunteer cry



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Send them a message like this:



> Your rescue clearly does amazing work and these dogs are lucky to come to you--I wish our rescue was half as active as you are. THANK YOU for all you do!!


I know I'm not on here much except for lurking, but I had to share that. It's enough to make a girl swoon, lol. 

Just wanted to put this out there to remind people that rescue volunteers truly appreciate any and all updates you send on your dog/cat/other animal...even if it's only once a year, a small note to say that your animal is happy is enough to carry us through the hard times (when you seem to be piled under sick dogs with no applications, low funds, and not enough spaces to save all the dogs in need).


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I was just considering emailing the volunteer at the shelter where I got Kit to tell her about the agility title Kit earned today. Maybe I'll do that...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The family who fostered Maisy sends us a little Christmas email every year and we chat back and forth about how she's been doing and what we've been up to. The woman who fostered Pip has never returned an email from me so I stopped updating her. The family who had Squash... well, you know, they're around.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just sent a photo of Abbylynn to the rescue she was from about three weeks ago and a little note on the back of the picture. Does this count?  I thanked them for the good job they did with her while she was in their care. When I can see my way clear I am also going to sponsor a dog from that same rescue.


----------

